# Happy ending for most of Vick???s dogs



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

Story about Michael Vick's dogs.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hyped up news, dogs get killed and eaten in china everyday.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2010)

Did he give them the happy ending or did he hire an Asian hooker to do it?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2010)

Forty-seven of the 51 dogs survived. While not all have fully rehabbed, a  good number of them live with families. Their new owners view the dogs’  scarred bodies as loveable and marvel at the ability to put years of  aggressive training and systematic torture behind them. Four even work  in therapy roles – including one in California which is so gentle and  peaceful he’s used as a “listener” for self-conscious children trying to  work on their reading skills.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2010)

Vick's quarterbacking ability > this story


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Vick's quarterbacking ability > this story



Good then find a story about his ability and post it. This one is about the dogs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Good then find a story about his ability and post it. This one is about the dogs.



Feisty.

Then it shouldn't be in the sports section.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Feisty.
> 
> Then it shouldn't be in the sports section.



Who cares where it's at? It's not that big of a deal. However, if it is that big of a deal to you contact a moderator about moving it.

Besides the dogs were used for a sport.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Vick's quarterbacking ability > this story



True-Vick is a great athlete.  I'm glad to hear that his dogs have done well.  I don't think that the two things have a lot in common.  Lot of people who could care less about football are gratified about the efforts to rescue and save these animals.  I'm rooting for Michael Vick, and I hope he continues to overcome his mistakes, but I am also very glad to hear that the abused and tortured dogs involved in his dogfighting ring are thriving and are healthy.

So-I'd say:

Vick's quarterbacking ability-Great
Saving his dogs-Also great

Nice story


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hyped up news, dogs get killed and eaten in china everyday.



Yeah well 5 year old girls get raped everyday in Africa. That doesn't make it less news worthy and deplorable if it happened in the US. I wish people would stop using other backward ass nations as a measuring stick for what is important here. Human beings are creatures of relative perceptions.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Vick's quarterbacking ability > this story



Vick's Quarterback ability is mediocre.  This story is greater then anything he will ever accomplish on the field.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Vick's Quarterback ability is mediocre.  This story is greater then anything he will ever accomplish on the field.



Haha!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Vick's Quarterback ability is mediocre.  This story is greater then anything he will ever accomplish on the field.



He's looked good in back-to-back weeks.  You really see Kolb taking over starting duties again at some point this year?


----------



## JDub (Sep 23, 2010)

"This story shouldn't be in the sports section...its not about sports!"

"Vick didn't kill humans like Ray Lewis and Donte Stallworth...so we should all get off his back!"

"Dogs are killed and eaten in 3rd world countries all the time...whats the big deal if a millionaire wants to drown and electrocute them in his backyard for sport?"

Regards,
Assholes


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> However, if it is that big of a deal to you contact a moderator about moving it.



The moderators would just laugh at soxmuscle.  Well I would anyway...that homo.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> "This story shouldn't be in the sports section...its not about sports!"
> 
> "Vick didn't kill humans like Ray Lewis and Donte Stallworth...so we should all get off his back!"
> 
> ...



Yet two moderators already posted here and seem to care.

We don't live in a third world country. Look at a map.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2010)

Another story about one of his dogs that I read a few months ago:

One of Michael Vick's Dogs Finds a Safe, Loving Home. In Dallas. - Dallas Sports - Sportatorium

Poor pooch.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Another story about one of his dogs that I read a few months ago:
> 
> One of Michael Vick's Dogs Finds a Safe, Loving Home. In Dallas. - Dallas Sports - Sportatorium
> 
> Poor pooch.



That is crazy. I bet there are always going to be a large percentage of people who will never approve of Vick in the NFL.


----------



## JDub (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yet two moderators already posted here and seem to care.
> 
> We don't live in a third world country. Look at a map.


 

WTF? Baboon mod said he'd "just laugh" at the post-shift request and I'm not suggesting the USA is a 3rd world country. Furthermore, some of the people in our nation don't have maps, and, um...  Ah....nvm.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> WTF? Baboon mod said he'd "just laugh" at the post-shift request and I'm not suggesting the USA is a 3rd world country. Furthermore, some of the people in our nation don't have maps, and, um...  Ah....nvm.



I'm was just pointing at that there is a big difference between third world countries and USA (Britain, etc.). There are plenty of things that would be acceptable there that are not here. And keep in mind that we have many laws, etc., that are probably not relevant to a third world country. If I were living there and had no food would I eat a dog... probably, but I don't and it's easy enough to get somthing to eat here without having to kill a dog.

Furthermore, the story is about dogs that were used for a sport by an athlete. It could have easily fit in either forum, in my opinion, and there has not been too much going on in this one, so at least it's been the most active thread I've seen here in awhile. Either way I don't see how it matters where it is.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2010)

JDub said:


> WTF? Baboon mod said he'd "just laugh" at the post-shift request



Sorry if I wasn't clear...I would mockingly laugh at soxmuscle.


----------



## JDub (Sep 23, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear...I would mockingly laugh at soxmuscle.


 
duly noted


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> He's looked good in back-to-back weeks.  You really see Kolb taking over starting duties again at some point this year?



Yes he was actually hitting his passes, which is a big change from his past.  

Saying he is better the Kolb doesn't mean he is a great QB though.

Kolb will get a chance if Vick fucks up.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

Those dogs are the only reason many people even know who Vick is and many people despise his team now just because he is on it. When a sports star rapes someone etc it's news and it's relative to sports. 

ps The hero worship seems a bit gay... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

Being from philly and vick qb-ing the  team that i root for, i hope he does very well. as far as the dog fighting shit goes, i hope someday that will come back to haunt him in some horrific way.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> The moderators would just laugh at soxmuscle.  Well I would anyway...that homo.



Hahahahaha.

If that would be your response, you shouldn't be a moderator.  This is the sports forum, where sports issues are discussed.  This issue isn't about sports, it's an update on the whereabouts of the dogs involved in a disgusting, heinous crime.  It doesn't belong here.

When the Anything Goes forum was added, stuff that wasn't appropriate for Open Chat was appropriately moved.  The same should be done here.  That was my only point.

But it's good to know you're still the same old cock bag after all these years.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Who cares where it's at? It's not that big of a deal. However, if it is that big of a deal to you contact a moderator about moving it.
> 
> *Besides the dogs were used for a sport.*



If that's the angle we were taking, this would be the appropriate place for it.

Perhaps I'm nitpicking, but the same reason I spend time organizing my Itunes, is the same reason I don't think this belongs here.

I can't wait to open the USA Today sports section today and read about Joaquin Phoenix's Letterman appearance!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Being from philly and vick qb-ing the  team that i root for, i hope he does very well. as far as the dog fighting shit goes, i hope someday that will come back to haunt him in some horrific way.




at least he's trying to redeem himself. if he's sincere he will but it won't be easy to win the favor of people  disgusted with his actions. i commend him for trying. if it's all for  show that will reveal itself too. i hope it's not.


By Virginia Bridges and Leah Friedman - Staff writers          

                             DURHAM --  

Michael Vick’s mom tried to warn him off of the dog fighting.
But  he would just deny he was involved, the NFL quarterback told a crowd of  students, teachers and community members packed into New Horizon’s  Academy of Excellence this morning.
“If I had just listened,” Vick said. “I never would have taken those three or four steps back.” 


     Vick made a nearly hour-and-a-half appearance at the Hunt Street  school that provides second chances to students who have dropped out or  faced long-term suspensions from other facilities. 

   Vick, a  former quarterback for the Atlanta Falcons who now plays for the  Philadelphia Eagles, stood before the room and testified about weekly  trips to Virginia to fight dogs, his fall from glory, and his comeback  plan that he plotted while sitting in federal prison.  

*Vick  stressed taking advantage of second changes, taking responsibility for  one's actions and not becoming a product of a bad environment.
“You have to be bigger than that,” he said. *
Vick also took questions from the crowd, signed autographs, and took pictures with the students.   

In  August 2007, Vick pleaded guilty to felony charges of conspiracy  associated with running “Bad Newz Kennels,” a dog fighting and gambling  operation, on his property in Surry County, Va. from 2001 to 2007.


Towards  the end of Vick’s federal prison sentence, he sat down with Humane  Society of the United States President and CEO Wayne Pacelle and asked  if he could work with the organization and speak to at-risk youth across  the country about his experience. 
Vick pledged to do two  community-based events every month to reach at-risk youth. The events  will take him around the country during and after the football season  for the next few years, according to the Humane Society's Web site.
“I think I don’t have to apologize anymore,” *Vick said. “My thing is my actions speak louder than my words.”*

*Now,  Vick has has gotten his team involved. In October 2009, the  Philadelphia Eagles launched "Treating Animals With Kindness," which  provides grants to animal welfare organizations to protect animals,  according to the Humane Society's Web page. The society was selected as  one of the grant recipients and received $50,000 grant for an "End  Dogfighting" campaign. 

* New Horizons Academy of Excellence is an  independent school that provides ongoing education and job training to  middle and high school age students who have dropped out or have been  expelled or suspended for a long term.    



Read more: Michael Vick speaks at Durham school - Local/State - NewsObserver.com​


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Another story about one of his dogs that I read a few months ago:
> 
> One of Michael Vick's Dogs Finds a Safe, Loving Home. In Dallas. - Dallas Sports - Sportatorium
> 
> Poor pooch.



Ahh... now I understand.

You think because I'm not a pet-lover that I'm insensitive to these rescued dogs, even though I've never even stated my opinion on this issue.

IAB's logic: when you disagree with someones opinion, they're a "homo."

You're a fucking idiot, on the level of Michael Vick; not because of your opinion on this issue, but your faulty logic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Furthermore, the story is about dogs that were used for a sport by an athlete. It could have easily fit in either forum, in my opinion, and there has not been too much going on in this one, so at least it's been the most active thread I've seen here in awhile. Either way I don't see how it matters where it is.



In the large scheme of things, it doesn't matter where it is.  

If this were my message board --and I'm well aware that it is not-- Diet & Nutrition topics would go in the diet & nutrition forum, Supplement topics would go in the supplement forum, Training topics would go in the training forum, and so on.

I'm a neat freak when it comes to certain things.  My school word documents, folders, etc. are all neatly organized.  My ITunes, as I mentioned above, the same.  If only I had the same OCD for keeping my room clean...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Perhaps I'm nitpicking



Yes, you are. Are you really THAT big of a douchbag where it's that big of a deal to you? Like I said, if you have a problem with it complain to a moderator. I cannot move the thread. You keep bringing it up, and obviously think I can, but I find it hard to believe that you are THAT fucking stupid, but maybe not.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> If that's the angle we were taking, this would be the appropriate place for it.
> 
> Perhaps I'm nitpicking, but the same reason I spend time organizing my Itunes, is the same reason I don't think this belongs here.
> 
> I can't wait to open the USA Today sports section today and read about Joaquin Phoenix's Letterman appearance!



it's nothing other than Vick's celebrity status as a sports star that got national attention on these dogs and the same status that now puts him in a position to do some real good in reaching people to speak out against the so called sport of dog fighting. how is that not sports related? yes you are nit picking.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> it's nothing other than Vick's celebrity status as a sports star that got national attention on these dogs and the same status that now puts him in a position to do some real good in reaching people to speak out against the so called sport of dog fighting. how is that not sports related? yes you are nit picking.



Because he actually has NO relavant points on the subject.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> In the large scheme of things, it doesn't matter where it is.
> 
> If this were my message board --and I'm well aware that it is not-- Diet & Nutrition topics would go in the diet & nutrition forum, Supplement topics would go in the supplement forum, Training topics would go in the training forum, and so on.
> 
> I'm a neat freak when it comes to certain things.  My school word documents, folders, etc. are all neatly organized.  My ITunes, as I mentioned above, the same.  If only I had the same OCD for keeping my room clean...



this post belongs in the health forum. 
Anal retentive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Yes he was actually hitting his passes, which is a big change from his past.
> 
> Saying he is better the Kolb doesn't mean he is a great QB though.
> 
> Kolb will get a chance if Vick fucks up.



After week one, people were discrediting Vick because the defense didn't have time to prepare for him.

After week two, people are discrediting Vick because he played against the Lions.

I tend to lean towards the fact that Vick is a better quarterback now than he was as a Pro Bowler years ago, but I'm not completely convinced for the reasons mentioned above.

We haven't seen enough of Kolb to know how good, or bad, he really is.  Andy Reid has had a hard-on for him for years now, and I tend to agree with a lot of his decisions as a football mind...

It'll be interesting to see how this season pans out for him.  Regardless, some savvy owner in every Fantasy league lucked out big time if he is successful.

Rated top five for this week, when I'm looking foolish for having drafted Joe Flacco - though writing him off at this point isn't a possibility.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> at least he's trying to redeem himself. if he's sincere he will but it won't be easy to win the favor of people  disgusted with his actions. i commend him for trying. if it's all for  show that will reveal itself too. i hope it's not.
> 
> 
> By Virginia Bridges and Leah Friedman - Staff writers
> ...



Braylon Edwards was out drinking with Donte Stallworth the night he mowed down some pedestrian on a highway.  He was pulled over blowing a .16 the other night.

People are all shocked asking themselves "how could he do that when he's got all this money" and the answer is that he simply didn't learn his lesson.  And you could tell with his on-field demeanor, and not just his taunting incidents last week against the Pats.

With Vick, the flashy, larger than life figure that came off as a Falcon hasn't come off that way since being reinstated by the NFL.  I may be getting duped, but because he seems so sincere, in my opinion, he deserves a second chance.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Ahh... now I understand.
> 
> You think because I'm not a pet-lover that I'm insensitive to these rescued dogs, even though I've never even stated my opinion on this issue.
> 
> ...



you did state your position you called his crime heinous. i think that says enough. you don't need to be a pet lover to know right from wrong in this case at all.  i'm just teasing you. in this country you do your time and get another chance and he's actually trying to do some good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yes, you are. Are you really THAT big of a douchbag where it's that big of a deal to you? Like I said, if you have a problem with it complain to a moderator. I cannot move the thread. You keep bringing it up, and obviously think I can, but I find it hard to believe that you are THAT fucking stupid, but maybe not.



I don't keep bringing it up.  I pointed out how flawed IAB's logic was and wanted to clarify my reasoning for thinking this thread was misplaced after being called a "homo."

I think this is a misplaced thread, and on more regulated boards I write on, it would have been moved.  Nothing more, nothing less.

I don't care enough to contact a moderator, and I know for a fact that you can't move it, because I've misplaced threads in the past as well.

Good talk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> it's nothing other than Vick's celebrity status as a sports star that got national attention on these dogs and the same status that now puts him in a position to do some real good in reaching people to speak out against the so called sport of dog fighting. how is that not sports related? yes you are nit picking.



The sports nerd in me wants to discuss Michael Vick, the athlete, with sane, rational people like Iain.

To me, it's retarded, but I couldn't care less about dog fighting rings in America from a sports perspective.

Like I said, perhaps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Because he actually has NO relavant points on the subject.



Dude, come on, spell fucking relevant right, please.  For the life of me, I can't understand people who are trying to be assholes in online arguments but yet don't spell check before writing their post.  In this case, you had ten words to skim through and still failed.  Epic.

Dog fighting rings are illegal, and unlike underage drinking, I think the laws against Dog fighting rings are warranted.

Michael Vick got what he deserved, perhaps a little more than he deserved, based on who he is, but I'm okay with that.

It's great to see that these dogs are all doing so well, considering the state they were in only a couple of years ago.  I'm happy for them, I'm happy for the family's that took them in, I'm happy for LW because I know this hits close to home...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

would it matter to you if he were a rapist? pedophile? these men are role models and i think it tarnishes a sport for it's athletes to engage in vile behaviors off the field. if the masses come to think football players are just a group of dog fighting rapists the game will suffer. America will stop watching and the sport will lose it's reason to even exist.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> you did state your position you called his crime heinous. i think that says enough. you don't need to be a pet lover to know right from wrong in this case at all.  i'm just teasing you. in this country you do your time and get another chance and he's actually trying to do some good.



I restated my position, just to make certain the peanut gallery of IM doesn't jump down my throat for wanting to talk about sports in the sports forum.

Exactly - right from wrong, I know.  Except if it's underage drinking or smoking pot, as we've rehashed time and time again.

Again, spot on - if we're talking about a rapist or a murderer, depending on the situation, I don't believe in second chances.  But in this case, it seems like an uneducated young kid with an incredible athletic ability, fame, fortune, and the whole shebang, became easily manipulated by his friends who he tried to remain loyal to, despite heading in complete opposite directions.

As a sports fan, it's also unfortunate.  We missed out on prime years of one of the best athletes, if not the best, that the NFL has ever seen.

I'm not comparing fighting in World War II to being imprisoned for a heinous crime, but in the same sense that my Grandfather missed out on years of Ted Williams, we missed out on Michael Vick.

We, meaning sports fans.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know about other people, but these days I mainly just hit new post link when I come to IM, so I have no idea what forum or sub forum the post was a part of. Just my honest opinion, I think your dissatisfaction of the location of these thread is based more out of bias than a compulsion for organization. 

Lets face it, I don't really recall you ever reporting dissatisfaction over the couple hundred thousand other misplaced threads. Not long ago you started a thread voicing contempt over people who care "too much" for their animals. Now you seem highly frustrated over someone posting videos revisiting the horrific crimes committed by Vick towards animals. 

Can you see to the bystander how that may look?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> would it matter to you if he were a rapist? pedophile? these men are role models and i think it tarnishes a sport for it's athletes to engage in vile behaviors off the field. if the masses come to think football players are just a group of dog fighting rapists the game will suffer. America will stop watching and the sport will lose it's reason to even exist.



I kind of stated my opinion on sex offenders, etc. in my post above.

I don't really think it tarnishes the sport as much as you think.  Athletes are getting in trouble left and right.  

The sport is bigger than any one individual athlete.  Ben Roethlisberger is a creep job, but I almost feel more inclined to tune into his first game back in a couple of weeks, given the incident this offseason, just to see the signs around the stadium, the chants that occur, etc.

IU sells out every basketball game, even when their in a down year.  There was a player for Wisconsin two years ago that got a DUI and the chants, the signs, the atmosphere everytime he touched the ball was electric.  I can't wait for Korie Lucious to come to town for the same reason.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I don't know about other people, but these days I mainly just hit new post link when I come to IM, so I have no idea what forum or sub forum the post was a part of. Just my honest opinion, I think your dissatisfaction of the location of these thread is based more out of bias than a compulsion for organization.
> 
> Lets face it, I don't really recall you ever reporting dissatisfaction over the couple hundred thousand other misplaced threads. Not long ago you started a thread voicing contempt over people who care "too much" for their animals. Now you seem highly frustrated over someone posting videos revisiting the horrific crimes committed by Vick towards animals.
> 
> Can you see to the bystander how that may look?



I think it's a combination of compulsion for organization, and wanting to talk sports in a forum that has completely died.  It doesn't matter to me that it's in here.  Again, I just don't care about the sports angle of this story.

Do I really come off as highly frustrated over the whereabouts of this thread?  I'm not sure where that came off, but frustrated over this thread being in this forum I am not.

Side Note: IAB took over as moderator, any correlation between the death of this forum and the tranny running it?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Dude, come on, spell fucking relevant right, please.  For the life of me, I can't understand people who are trying to be assholes in online arguments but yet don't spell check before writing their post.  In this case, you had ten words to skim through and still failed.  Epic.
> 
> Dog fighting rings are illegal, and unlike underage drinking, I think the laws against Dog fighting rings are warranted.
> 
> ...



Big deal. Are you the only one who cares about spelling on a forum? I mean, give me a break. Most of my spelling is fairly good and I don't need to run a spell checker. Yeah, you pointing out I spelled a word wrong and that you DO have to use a spell checker makes you really smart, and is also another valid point on the subject.

Dog fighting is still a sport just like Cock fighting or anything else. When two humans fight it's a sport so there is no difference except that there are laws against animal fights. It doesn't matter if you disagree or not, the law is the law and athletes just like anyone else should be accountable, but you probably don't think so. I've seen people get more punishment for doing less, but either way he did do his time, and deserves a second chance. As far as his quarterback ability goes I guess it's too early in the season to tell. 

And if I bothered to spell anything else wrong don't bother to point it out because I really don't care. I'm not writing a term paper here.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

But, of course, as a Packers fan I was glad to see the Eagles lose their first game.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

the face of dog fighting.

 don't look if you're too weak to see what some "heroes" call a sport or why some people are so angry at Vicks. 

it's worth a look though. this heinously abused and mutilated dog lived the rest of her years as a loving and gentle pet. 

Bait Dog « For the Love of the Dog


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> the face of dog fighting.
> 
> don't look if you're too weak to see what some "heroes" call a sport or why some people are so angry at Vicks.
> 
> ...



Damn!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

i hope Vicks is sincere in his new attitude and work for animals but i have my doubts that anyone _capable_ of this is truly redeemable. it also gives my soul discomfort that some can admire men guilty of of such atrocities. there is something _unhuman_ in a man capable of ignoring such unfathomable suffering of an animal who, given the chance, is such a loving companion to the human race.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Big deal. Are you the only one who cares about spelling on a forum? I mean, give me a break. Most of my spelling is fairly good and I don't need to run a spell checker. Yeah, you pointing out I spelled a word wrong and that you DO have to use a spell checker makes you really smart, and is also another valid point on the subject.
> 
> Dog fighting is still a sport just like Cock fighting or anything else. When two humans fight it's a sport so there is no difference except that there are laws against animal fights. It doesn't matter if you disagree or not, the law is the law and athletes just like anyone else should be accountable, but you probably don't think so. I've seen people get more punishment for doing less, but either way he did do his time, and deserves a second chance. As far as his quarterback ability goes I guess it's too early in the season to tell.
> 
> And if I bothered to spell anything else wrong don't bother to point it out because I really don't care. I'm not writing a term paper here.



I don't care about your spelling, unless you're being a cocksucker and questioning my intelligence.  It's hypocritical.  Being a hypocrite sucks, as does your spelling, sentence structure, etc. in the majority of the posts you make.

And yes, you absolutely do care, or else you wouldn't have written a decently (excellent, for you) thought out post in response to mine.

I've hit on most of your points in the middle paragraph.  I agree, he deserves a second chance.  I also agree that you can't make decisions in the NFL based off of a two week sample size - just ask last years Broncos.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> the face of dog fighting.
> 
> don't look if you're too weak to see what some "heroes" call a sport or why some people are so angry at Vicks.
> 
> ...



A very touching story.  

It's amazing that Vick wasn't able to see the wrong in this, given the state of this pup.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i hope Vicks is sincere in his new attitude and work for animals but i have my doubts that anyone _capable_ of this is truly redeemable. it also gives my soul discomfort that some can admire men guilty of of such atrocities. there is something _unhuman_ in a man capable of ignoring such unfathomable suffering of an animal who, given the chance, is such a loving companion to the human race.



Agreed, on all accounts.

I hadn't read this post before my last one.

Looking at the pictures, and knowing the extent of these injuries, it's remarkable that Mr. Vick wasn't able to see what he was doing was wrong.

They always say that animal cruelty precedes human cruelty as far as psychology goes.  Hopefully, Michael's punishment and rehabilitation did what it was supposed to do.  So far, given everything we know, it appears as if it has.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't care about your spelling, unless you're being a cocksucker and questioning my intelligence.  It's hypocritical.  Being a hypocrite sucks, as does your spelling, sentence structure, etc. in the majority of the posts you make.
> 
> And yes, you absolutely do care, or else you wouldn't have written a decently (excellent, for you) thought out post in response to mine.
> 
> I've hit on most of your points in the middle paragraph.  I agree, he deserves a second chance.  I also agree that you can't make decisions in the NFL based off of a two week sample size - just ask last years Broncos.



I did not take any more time to make that post than usual. Again I don't care so quit telling me about it. I did not insult your intellegence except for you telling me that this thread needed to be moved twice when there is nothing that I can do about it, and it's not that big of a deal. And if YOU don't care about my spelling why do YOU keep bringing it up. Sure you are better at spelling than me - big deal. I'm sure you are the only one that cares.

I was not trying to put you down - I just thought it was dumb for you to keep bringing up where this thread needed to be. If I said something about not posting about Michael Vick then that was my bad. In the end, I have nothing against him, and hope to see he does well and does not make the mistakes he's made in the past. I guess only time will tell as far as his playing ability. As well, I guess only time will tell if he's learned his lesson as I strongly believe all people deserve second chances.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

now to step way away from sports and i'm sorry given the thread this is in...

i think the programs that pair inmates and animals are a win win situation. a lot of these men are exposed to the comfort and joy an animal can bring for the first time in their lives. there are some pretty sweet stories of learning, care-taking, compassion and responsibility. 

New life for horses ... with prisoners - CNN

we need more programs like this.

my writing is atrocious but my teachers at college all encouraged me to pursue a writing career. you never know what some people are dealing with. dyslexia, dysgraphia etc... older people like me just learned to compensate. my son has dysgraphia too but writes beautifully if you concentrate on the content not anal nit pick the tidy little boxes sheep are supposed to pen their words inside of. takes me long enough just to fix the letter reversals before i hit post.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I think it's a combination of compulsion for organization, and wanting to talk sports in a forum that has completely died.  It doesn't matter to me that it's in here.  Again, I just don't care about the sports angle of this story.
> 
> Do I really come off as highly frustrated over the whereabouts of this thread?  I'm not sure where that came off, but frustrated over this thread being in this forum I am not.
> 
> Side Note: IAB took over as moderator, any correlation between the death of this forum and the tranny running it?



Actually, I I buy that to some degree. I remember when open chat started to die due to the political bullshit back in 2007. I fucking hated that George Bush discussions invaded open chat which made me hate George Bush even more. It went from funny pictures and dick jokes to Iraq war and George Bush. So I know how you feel there and I can relate. 




Little Wing said:


> i hope Vicks is sincere in his new attitude and work for animals but i have my doubts that anyone _capable_ of this is truly redeemable. it also gives my soul discomfort that some can admire men guilty of of such atrocities. there is something _unhuman_ in a man capable of ignoring such unfathomable suffering of an animal who, given the chance, is such a loving companion to the human race.



Scoff! 

He is doing what he has to do to prevent the total destruction of his finances and career. Nobody at his age all of a sudden develops empathy and compassion for the victims of his sick games. He got caught, so now he will jump though the necessary hoops to try and get his career back on track until this blows over. He was rich! There was no reason for him to torture animals other than the fact that he liked it. Fuck him, I hope his team loses every game.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> now to step way away from sports and i'm sorry given the thread this is in...
> 
> i think the programs that pair inmates and animals are a win win situation. a lot of these men are exposed to the comfort and joy an animal can bring for the first time in their lives. there are some pretty sweet stories of learning, care-taking, compassion and responsibility.
> 
> ...



It's good to see programs like this. I've seen this type of thing on the TV show Lock down, and they have similar programs in several prisons throughout the states.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I did not take any more time to make that post than usual. Again I don't care so quit telling me about it. I did not insult your intellegence except for you telling me that this thread needed to be moved twice when there is nothing that I can do about it, and it's not that big of a deal. And if YOU don't care about my spelling why do YOU keep bringing it up. Sure you are better at spelling than me - big deal. I'm sure you are the only one that cares.
> 
> I was not trying to put you down - I just thought it was dumb for you to keep bringing up where this thread needed to be. If I said something about not posting about Michael Vick then that was my bad. In the end, I have nothing against him, and hope to see he does well and does not make the mistakes he's made in the past. I guess only time will tell as far as his playing ability. As well, I guess only time will tell if he's learned his lesson as I strongly believe all people deserve second chances.



All is well with me, if all is well with you.

As far as Vick goes, you're exactly right.  Only time will tell but I'm rooting for him.  I can't understand for the life of me how I could do what he did, but his upbringing was a lot different than mine, and the shoes he walks in are much different than the Saucony's I walk in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Actually, I I buy that to some degree. I remember when open chat started to die due to the political bullshit back in 2007. I fucking hated that George Bush discussions invaded open chat which made me hate George Bush even more. It went from funny pictures and dick jokes to Iraq war and George Bush. So I know how you feel there and I can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good analogy.

I do sometimes forget that he was rich, and holding this dog fighting ring was completely unnecessary for any other reason, than enjoyment.  Pretty sick indeed.

We all know about his brother, right?

Wiki:

However, he was suspended for the entire 2004 season due to two criminal convictions.[1][2] After a conditional reinstatement, he started every game in the 2005 season, but was involved in several highly-publicized incidents during the season, including the display of his middle finger to the crowd and stomping the leg of Louisville's Elvis Dumervil during the Gator Bowl, as well as having additional traffic arrests. In early 2006, he was dismissed from the Virginia Tech football program "due to a cumulative effect of legal infractions and unsportsmanlike play".

His legal troubles continued after leaving Virginia Tech, and have included a charge of brandishing a firearm against a group of people, a civil lawsuit involving a juvenile girl [5] who claimed that she was 15 years old (below the legal age of consent in Virginia) when forced into a sexual situation with Vick, who was 20 years old.[4][6][7], and additional traffic incidents and arrests in January 2007, February 2008, and June 2008 in the Hampton Roads area which resulted in many arrests and seven additional convictions. After the June incident in Norfolk, he was convicted of DUI, misdemeanor eluding police, and driving on the wrong side of the road, and on October 20, 2008, received a 12-month suspended jail sentence and $530 in fines, and his privilege to operate motor vehicles in Virginia was suspended for a year.[8]

I was unaware that he had a laundry list of offenses, as his most notable was the one with the 15 year old chick.  He apparently manipulated her into getting too drunk and fucked her brains out.

What the fuck is up with this family?

Mrs. Vick, you suck at life.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Vick#cite_note-VickdismissedVT-2


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

After being dismissed from school after his laundry list of criminal offenses, and not just minor pot/drinking ones:

"It's not a big deal. I'll just move on to the next level, baby"

Wow.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> All is well with me, if all is well with you.
> 
> As far as Vick goes, you're exactly right.  Only time will tell but I'm rooting for him.  I can't understand for the life of me how I could do what he did, but his upbringing was a lot different than mine, and the shoes he walks in are much different than the Saucony's I walk in.



It's all fine. No need to get caught up in trivial matters and miss the finer points. I think it's kind of sad that regardless of if he changes or not he will always have that part of his life stuck to him. You can't even type Michael Vick into yahoo without the auto finish bringing up dogfighting. I guess with time we'll see how things work out for him, but I really don't see a repeat of the bad parts of his past. 

I think it will be interesting to see how he does this Sunday against Jacksonville.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

Little side bar here, I don't know if its the full moon tonight or what the fuck it is but for the last couple of days people on IM are just ripping on each other. not to sound like a puss but we can discuss our differences without attacking each other, or folks stop coming on to the forum and that would really suck. as i sit here i see each persons view and thier position on this and other subjects discussed, but i don't understand the sword fighting.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Little side bar here, I don't know if its the full moon tonight or what the fuck it is but for the last couple of days people on IM are just ripping on each other. not to sound like a puss but we can discuss our differences without attacking each other, or folks stop coming on to the forum and that would really suck. as i sit here i see each persons view and thier position on this and other subjects discussed, but i don't understand the sword fighting.



Actually, it is a full moon from what I saw last night.

And all is good with me and Sox. I can admit I kind of got out of line - I'm usually very easy to get along with, but it's all well. It did get kind of stupid, but seems to be getting back on topic.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't take arguing over the appropriate place to post a thread on IM to heart.

That would be ridiculous.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't take arguing over the appropriate place to post a thread on IM to heart.
> 
> That would be ridiculous.



Sure you don't. I know you take all post very seriously. Do not lie.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Sure you don't. I know you take all post very seriously. Do not lie.



Of course!

Because I'm not a sarcastic fuckhead or anything, right?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Of course!
> 
> Because I'm not a sarcastic fuckhead or anything, right?



If the shoe fits...

Of course, I was joking.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> But, of course, as a Packers fan I was glad to see the Eagles lose their first game.



Giddy up... Go Packers


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

lol at the term "sword fighting" it has a whole new meaning after a few google misadventures.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Ahh... now I understand.
> 
> You think because I'm not a pet-lover that I'm insensitive to these rescued dogs, even though I've never even stated my opinion on this issue.
> 
> ...



And here I thought you could take a little good natured ribbing.    I'm glad we're clear on that now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't see your original post as sarcastic at all.  

As I mentioned in PM, I thought I articulated my point that your logic was Michael Vick esque and not you as a person, but I apparently failed.  My apologies.  

Please rub me any way you would like, big boy


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I didn't see your original post as sarcastic at all.
> 
> As I mentioned in PM, I thought I articulated my point that your logic was Michael Vick esque and not you as a person, but I apparently failed.  My apologies.
> 
> Please rub me any way you would like, big boy




What is it 10 percent of people can't pick up on sarcasm... lucky you


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey!  You fucking asshole!  yadda yadda yadda!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 24, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I didn't see your original post as sarcastic at all.
> 
> As I mentioned in PM, I thought I articulated my point that your logic was Michael Vick esque and not you as a person, but I apparently failed.  My apologies.
> 
> Please rub me any way you would like, big boy



You know I love ya, baby.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Yeah well 5 year old girls get raped everyday in Africa. That doesn't make it less news worthy and deplorable if it happened in the US. I wish people would stop using other backward ass nations as a measuring stick for what is important here. Human beings are creatures of relative perceptions.



Won't people let this die already? yes its terrible, but the only reason it is still news its because is Michael Vick. Its hyped up by the media and its no different than the man across my residence who fights dogs at his home, they should both be locked up.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 24, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Won't people let this die already? yes its terrible, but the only reason it is still news its because is Michael Vick. Its hyped up by the media and its no different than the man across my residence who fights dogs at his home, they should both be locked up.



If my neighbor was fighting dogs, they would have the ASPCA and the local cops up their asses already, because I would have called them. My thoughts are the same for Vick as they are for anyone else. The difference is, nobody started a thread about your neighbor for me to voice my opinions on.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Won't people let this die already? yes its terrible, but the only reason it is still news its because is Michael Vick. Its hyped up by the media and its no different than the man across my residence who fights dogs at his home, they should both be locked up.



Of course it's different. Michael Vick is a quarterback for the NFL and is famous, and with that comes the responsibility of being a role model, and it don't matter if anyone likes it or not. If he don't like the publicity he gets with the money and fame of being and NFL player then he needs to call it quits and go work at Walmart or something. 

Again, I am not trying to take a stab at the guy because as I've said he's done his time, but of course with his fame status many people are going to think that the story of what happened to his dogs is newsworthy. In fact, if it were a normal person I would still find the story newsworthy.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> If my neighbor was fighting dogs, they would have the ASPCA and the local cops up their asses already, because I would have called them. My thoughts are the same for Vick as they are for anyone else. The difference is, nobody started a thread about your neighbor for me to voice my opinions on.



If his neighbor is fighting dogs and he does not turn him in he's just as guilty as his neighbor and any court of law will tell you that.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 24, 2010)

vortrit said:


> If his neighbor is fighting dogs and he does not turn him in he's just as guilty as his neighbor and any court of law will tell you that.



Wrong! Not much you can do in Peru when the cops are bought off by the all mighty dollar.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Wrong! Not much you can do in Peru when the cops are bought off by the all mighty dollar.



Okay. I should have said assuming you were in American, which most of the board members are. As far as that goes if there is nothing you can do there is nothing you can do.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Wrong! Not much you can do in Peru when the cops are bought off by the all mighty dollar.



You'll just have to assume that 99% of our comments are meant for Americans and other developed nations.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You'll just have to assume that 99% of our comments are meant for Americans and other developed nations.


 Hard core my knigglet


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



I wouldn't go flashing that coffee cup around The Situation.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well Vick won another game and played pretty well, on my local 10 o'clock news there was one story about vick and the eagles winning and immediatly followed by three stories about the dog fighting and the where the dogs are now. one guy actually said vick was the best thing to happen for the fight against dog fighting because it brought it into the mainstream news outlets. but i am torn because i am a huge dog lover and a big eagles fan. it would be easier to continue hating him if he played for another team.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well Vick won another game and played pretty well, on my local 10 o'clock news there was one story about vick and the eagles winning and immediatly followed by three stories about the dog fighting and the where the dogs are now. one guy actually said vick was the best thing to happen for the fight against dog fighting because it brought it into the mainstream news outlets. but i am torn because i am a huge dog lover and a big eagles fan. it would be easier to continue hating him if he played for another team.



That seems to be how most people operate. It took a long time to figure out that I lack the neural circuitry required for me to root for a team. In doing so, I am completely turned off by almost all sports. And don't give a flying fuck about sports figures to the outcome of any games. This was true even when I was playing sports. I honestly didn't give a shit if we won or lost. 

Since I am the oddball out, it doesn't make sense for me to blame the majority for overlooking Vick's transgressions, But at the core, I do. It doesn't matter anyway. With the massive influx of news and new information, Vick's reputation will improve as long as he can throw a funny shapeded ball and doesn't fuck up again.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I wouldn't go flashing that coffee cup around The Situation.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2010)

So that Vick guy played pretty well on Sunday...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't see the Eagles game, but looks like he did well, and they won, so  it's off too a good start for Vick!

On a totally unrelated note I'm not happy about the Packers losing to the Bears Monday.


----------



## smellycatt (Jan 5, 2011)

Dogs are overated. Dogs and cats taste like chicken. Let em fight for god sakes.

Even Jesus had fighting dogs.


----------

